# 15 dead after Canadian junior hockey team bus crash



## HomeAloneTwo (Apr 7, 2018)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/canada-hockey-team-bus-crash-today-nipawin-saskatchewan-2018-04-07/


> *NIPAWIN, Saskatchewan* -- A semi-trailer slammed into a bus carrying a youth hockey team in western Canada, killing 15 people and injuring 14 in a catastrophic collision that a doctor compared to an airstrike and left the vehicles obliterated in the snow. The crash sent shockwaves of grief through the athletes' small hometown and a country united by the national sport.
> 
> As details of Friday's accident on a highway in Saskatchewan emerged, Canadians were moved to tears on Saturday as they learned of the identities of the deceased on a bus driving the Humboldt Broncos hockey team to a crucial playoff game.
> 
> ...



F


----------



## 8777BB5 (Apr 7, 2018)

Here's the crash site. Notice that the truck is actually two trailers instead of one. While it is still too early to tell, I have a feeling that the trucker might've pulled the old ride the brakes (rapidly applying and releasing the brakes). When you do that with more than one trailer, the air reservoir in the second trailer gets rapidly depleted, which means the brakes won't function properly if they do function at all. So if you're speeding down the road and have to make an emergency stop, you only have brakes on your first trailer, which means you're going to need a much greater distance to stop since the trailer behind you is still going at highway speed.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Apr 8, 2018)

I know it's not this sites style, but honestly I just feel a nagging sadness.  The Prairies are a seemingly endless straight line and the driver of the semi was probably in a daze.  He was just he unlucky one who struck an important bus in the last 75 years.

I feel for the family, parents, and fans.  In these small prairie towns hockey is all the have.  This is the death of a town in ways.


----------



## Lipitor (Apr 9, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> I know it's not this sites style, but honestly I just feel a nagging sadness.  The Prairies are a seemingly endless straight line and the driver of the semi was probably in a daze.  He was just he unlucky one who struck an important bus in the last 75 years.
> 
> I feel for the family, parents, and fans.  In these small prairie towns hockey is all the have.  This is the death of a town in ways.


Yea... it's sad. I read the r/hockey thread about it right after it happened.  It was full of their old school days teammates trying to find out if their friends made it or not. It was really sad. They even lit up Niagra Falls in the team colors for this.


----------

